# Home Theater Sound Setup



## 03gti (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and need some advice. 
For my sound setup, I have been using some pretty old stuff:
Onkyo TX-8511
Sansui speakers (sound great)

Was happy with the sound, especially for music, but I was just given a Panasonic SA-HT833V Home Theater Surround Sound System.

I would like to use both somehow but can't figure out how to make it work. 

Opinions?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I doubt you can get both to work together and I don't know why you would want two systems running at once?

Owners Manual
http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SAHT830V.PDF


----------



## 03gti (May 12, 2013)

I really like the old setup but it would be nice to have the surround sound. I was thinking together it would sound really good. I can run the audio out of the Panasonic and in to the Onkyo and make it work but I think I would have two separate volume controls.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

For one, your speakers won't be voice matched. You're best bet is to start from scratch and build a new home theater system. I would suggest the used speaker and new AV receiver route.


----------



## 03gti (May 12, 2013)

Sounds good, just don't have the money.

What would be better, the 5.1 surround sound, or the old school speakers and receiver?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Consider selling the Panasonic HTIB, you got it for free. The longer you hold it, the more value it will lose. If I had a choice, I'd go with your two channel setup over the mediocre five channel.


----------



## 03gti (May 12, 2013)

That's a good idea.

What's the advantage of a new A/V receiver over the Onkyo I have right now?


----------

